
AMD Radeon RX 480 Review on Linux - redtuesday
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdgpu-rx480-linux&num=1
======
redtuesday
ArsTechnica - [http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/06/amd-
rx-480-polaris-...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/06/amd-
rx-480-polaris-review/)

AnandTech Preview - [http://www.anandtech.com/show/10446/the-amd-radeon-
rx-480-pr...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/10446/the-amd-radeon-
rx-480-preview)

Gruru3D - [http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-
radeon-r9-rx-480-8g...](http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-
radeon-r9-rx-480-8gb-review,1.html)

Tom's Hardware - [http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-
rx-480-polari...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-
rx-480-polaris-10,4616.html)

TechpowerUp -
[https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/RX_480_Crossfire/](https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/RX_480_Crossfire/)

Pc Games Hardware (German) - [http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-Radeon-
Grafikkarte-255597/...](http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-Radeon-
Grafikkarte-255597/Specials/RX-480-Test-1199839/)

Computerbase (German) - [https://www.computerbase.de/2016-06/radeon-
rx-480-test/](https://www.computerbase.de/2016-06/radeon-rx-480-test/)

Digital Foundry - [http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-amd-
ra...](http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-amd-radeon-
rx-480-review)

